# CO2 for Multiple Tanks



## digital_gods

I'm thinking about getting away from yeast CO2 systems to a pressurized CO2 system. I have 1-20 gal and 2-10 gal tanks in close proximity I want to feed the pressurized CO2 to each tank. I have never used pressurized CO2 before. What brands of equipment are recommended? What all do I need? Could I use a gate valve to adjust the flow rates to each individual tanks on the output?


----------



## chunkylover817

i would say something like this but its pretty pricy and doesnt come with a ph controller
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526

as for splitting it into 3 diferent tanks..... idk lol


----------



## Tex Gal

chunkylover817 said:


> i would say something like this but its pretty pricy and doesnt come with a ph controller
> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526
> 
> as for splitting it into 3 diferent tanks..... idk lol


I would not get this product. I had a single version of this and it just fell apart. It's awful to waste money and have to buy something twice.

I went to GreenLeafAquariums.com and Orlando built me a regulator with a splitter and bubble counters. It works great. He has quality products.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-manifolds-splitters.html


----------



## Izzy

Are you planning on a regular tank or paintball as your link shows? I'd go with a twenty pound co2 tank so it lasts a long time. Some difusion method are more economical (waste less gas), which method are you planning?

I have the Red Sea Pro system for use with the regular co2 tanks. It is a bit flimsy but was set it and forget it. Got it to use a store credit for plants i sold, but would advise spending $175++ for this setup.

The CO2 Reactor 500 in that setup is in use in 3 other tanks. It is a co2 miser, keeps the drop checker in my 46, 55 and 33 in the green a less than one bubble per second.

Rex at http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ can configure a dual tank setup with a manifold. He also sells dry ferts as a bonus.


----------



## Zapins

The things you need:
- CO2 tank (I recommend a 20 pound tank if you are going to use it for multiple tanks)
- JBJ or milkwakee CO2 regulator with built in needle valve/bubble counter.
- CO2 Manifold (they come in a number of different styles with 2,3,4,5,6 outlets).

Try buy the regulator from online. Ebay is a good bet. The CO2 tank can be bought from ebay as well, but you might get a better price if you buy a used one from someone in your area. Check craigslist.com to see if anyone is selling one. Also, when you buy the CO2 tank make sure the tank is still certified. Tanks need to be hydro-tested every 5 years to be legally allowed to be refilled. The date is stamped into the metal at the top of the tank near the valve, just look for the latest date on the cylinder. The manifold can be bought online for 15-20 bucks.

Once you go pressurized, you'll never go back to DIY. Just upgrade, it makes all the difference in the world to have pressurized CO2, you won't regret it.


----------



## digital_gods

I got Champagne taste and a shoe string budget. I've started piecing my CO2 system piece by piece, pay check by pay check. I already have Hagen Plant Grow Natural System with CO2 in my tanks. Today I'm picking up a 20lb tank off Craigslist but still searching for cheap regulator. I don't have a controller so I'm looking for a basic regulator. My plans are to hook the hoses with a inline value to each of the bubble diffuser/raceway and adjust the flow to mimic the observed output from the yeast reactor. Once I get my drop check for each tank, then I'll turn up the flow. 

I want to be done with DYI CO2. I had my son month ago dump 4 ounces of the yeast mixture into a 10 gal tank. It took a week of scrubbing, water changes and stability dosing to get it stable again.


----------



## Zapins

digital_gods said:


> I got Champagne taste and a shoe string budget. I've started piecing my CO2 system piece by piece, pay check by pay check.


Bravo! All too often I see people complain that they can't afford a CO2 system. But in reality if they just did what you are doing - paying for a piece per pay check - then they'd have a CO2 system within a month. When I first got my CO2 system I was only about 16 or so and I had about $10 of pocket money per week. It took me forever to save up, but in the end it was worth it.

Don't worry about a pH controller. Honestly they are overrated. They really don't do much good.

Oh man... the joys of yeast mixes... Do you know that I've heard of people's yeast mixes actually exploding when the tube at the top got clogged. Showering the room with warm sticky DIY yeast mix... Pressure CO2 is so much less hassle


----------



## digital_gods

I got my CO2 Tank over the weekend. I found a 20lb steel tank on Craigslist for $20. I snatched up that killer deal. I had to drive way out in the country but the few extra gallons of gas I used was far cheaper than buying it in the DFW city area where as the average price of used tanks go for around $60. The tanks needs to be re-certified but I've found a fire extinguisher shop to re-certify and charge the tank without breaking the bank. Now all I have left is to get a regulator. That is on my next paycheck shopping list.

Here is the information on the killer deal I have found.

2 1/2 lb. recharge $9.90, cylinder recertification $15.00
5 lb. recharge $11.50, cylinder recertification $15.00
10 lb. recharge $12.75, cylinder recertification $15.00
15 lb. recharge $14.00, cylinder recertification $15.00
20 lb. recharge $15.50, cylinder recertification $17.00

Bacon Equipment Co.
2709 N. Beckley Ave.
Dallas, Texas 75208
Phone - 214-742-9775
Fax - 214-741-5932
email - [email protected]
web site - baconfire.com


----------



## digital_gods

Over the weekend when I brought the tank in to the house, my wife had a hissy fit about a big ugly tank going to be in her living room. Does any one have any idea about concealing or beatifying a 20lb CO2 tank? I have no where to stash it in so it will be standing up next to my tanks.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

I've tried this and failed miserably at it. You have to balance the crap out of the bubbles every day to keep it from switching from one tank to the other, I almost lost a whole tank due to toxic levels CO2, and it happens so be careful. It is really just better to get one tank for each one. Get the Milwaukee brand and get a 20lb tank of CO2, lasts two years.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I has a 5-7.5lb bottle how do i know what size I have, it's filled with nitrogen. i went to go look at it and I grabbed the top of it, not enough tape around it. oops,I heard a big LOUD! hissing sound. glad I turned it back tight, and taped the hell out of it. I know you men and ladies are laughing, but the reason i was looking at is snowball2020 is selling me his regulator and sealnoid today. (enjoy my money well you are on vacation duc)


----------



## kimcadmus

+1 on Bacon Equipment. That is where I go and they are very reasonable, nice, and usually fill while you wait.

Regarding the Nitrogen tank. I believe they are usually sized by pounds (#). I exchanged one a few months ago for a CO2 cylinder at Airgas-Southwest, 2780 Irving blvd. I only paid for the gas in the new tank. You might want to call them first to see if they have any small CO2 tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24

kimcadmus said:


> +1 on Bacon Equipment. That is where I go and they are very reasonable, nice, and usually fill while you wait.
> 
> Regarding the Nitrogen tank. I believe they are usually sized by pounds (#). I exchanged one a few months ago for a CO2 cylinder at Airgas-Southwest, 2780 Irving blvd. I only paid for the gas in the new tank. You might want to call them first to see if they have any small CO2 tanks.


cool, I think this is where this nitrogen bottle is from. do you happen to have a phone number or website for them, or i will just google them. THANKS Kim.

EDIT: google worked will give them a call in the morning.


----------



## digital_gods

I'm chomping at the bit, ready to try the CO2 out. With the tank recertified and filled, all I have left is to purchase a CO2 reg. Does anyone know where I can get a no frills, simple and cheep regulator? I found Two Bucks Beverages in Ft Worth sell the single gag regulators for $56.


----------



## snowball2020

you can get a dual guage from keg cowboy for $45


----------



## digital_gods

I ended up scoring a awesome deal on a regulator. I picked up a used Hydor dual gage regulator from DNA for $5. It's the kind that fits paintball tanks. I tested it and it work great. I now need to find the right fittings to hook it up to the 20# tank. I'm so close to getting my tanks switched to pressurized CO2. 

Do I need to use silicone air hose or will regular air hose work?


----------



## fishyjoe24

I've her regular air hose works, but the silicone air hose take more psi.


----------



## snowball2020

use silicone as CO2 will break down polyurethane tubing over time


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> use silicone as CO2 will break down polyurethane tubing over time


THanks ducky, I mean duc :whip: will have you some plants ready tomorrow. where would robert, oh and me to find silicone tubing?


----------



## digital_gods

I'm got a minor I ended up giving that little regulator to my brothers and got myself a dual gauge regulator with electric switch. It worked great testing but I broke a connector tripping over the tank in the middle of the night. Note to self, don't leave tank in kitchen. Thank goodness for home depot. I'll get it up and running by this weekend and I'll post pics for ya'll.


----------



## snowball2020

fishyjoe24 said:


> THanks ducky, I mean duc :whip: will have you some plants ready tomorrow. where would robert, oh and me to find silicone tubing?


any petshop will have them, maybe even home depot... look in the lawn section.

it'll run you anywhere from $3-$5 for 8ft.

and I believe polyurethane can handle more psi since they are more rigid, if you look at silicone, they are very flexible.


----------



## fishyjoe24

is the blue air line from petco/petsmart/pet land silicone? and is there a way to take a "T" valve and split the 5 gallon bottle to two 20 gallons?


----------



## EggOkay

fishyjoe24 said:


> is the blue air line from petco/petsmart/pet land silicone? and is there a way to take a "T" valve and split the 5 gallon bottle to two 20 gallons?


No, the "T" valve won't work. Like electricity, air is going to move to the path of least resistance, so length of tube, permeability of tube, and diffuser will affect the flow. You won't be able to balance it to a point of "set it, forget it"

I haven't tried it myself, but what Izzy said above of this place:http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ is just what might be able to do it.


----------



## Markw78

I've been wondering about CO2, tubing, and heat...

Thinking of putting a 20 or 50# tank in the garage with a splitter and then run lines to various spots in the house where the tanks are.

Not sure about the tank in the garage in Texas heat, or the lines running thru the attic / walls for the same reason.

http://www.marinedepot.com/6_Outlet...folds_for_Aquariums-CO2-CO3175-FICOMN-vi.html


----------



## digital_gods

Mark,
From what I read, getting the tanks warmed up over 90 degrees starts to put at right for trouble. http://www.reefscapes.net/articles/breefcase/co2_tanks.html Second of all, you don't want your tanks in this Texas heat. With warmer waters, your nitrate levels will climb through the roof with over zealous bacteria. I suggest to build a pseudo room with a a/c unit installed to keep your tank water and co2 tank cool.

Regards,

Robert B.


----------



## digital_gods

As I was warned about splitting using the plastic splitters and I'm seeing issues. I'm using inline plastic valves to adjust my flow rate after the regulator. I keep finding the valves keep closing back up. I don't know if the plastic is swelling or I don't have enough back pressure. I guess I need to switch to metal pin valves. Anyone have any good sources for them? I didn't find them at home depot.


----------



## niko

My experience splitting the CO2 supply has been a complete failure. I had gotten the metal "hex" manifold - the thing that looks like a circle with 6 metal needle valves attached to it.

It was impossible to adjust the CO2 flow. I tried for hours. Finally I shut down all valves but 2. Even using only 2 valves proved a very hard thing to adjust. 

I think that the gas pressure fluctutates somehow - due to temperature or something. The bubble rate kept changing. Once I had it going good in 2 tanks I felt that I should never touch the valves or I will be back to hours of adjustments again.

I can't imagine adjusting 6 lines. 

--Nikolay


----------



## snowball2020

gases will flow in the path of least resistance. 

Plastic is not rigid enough to handle that kind of pressure. Even with a hex manifold, it's too hard to pin point exact setting for this kind of stuff... 

spend the money and get another CO2 set up. hehe... once all your plants grow in, sell it and make your money back =)


----------



## digital_gods

I got it running stable for two tanks now. I got a metal gage valve from Petsmart. I adjusted the flow rates on the gage value but I use the pine valve from the regulator to fine tune the adjustments. I do notice the setup is fluctuating. Your right, that barometric pressure could cause an effect on them. I'm trying to keep enough back pressure to counter dict this. If this issue keeps up, I may setup a daisy chain of regulators like that is used for beer keg taps.


----------



## digital_gods

My latest update. Between three tanks, 1x20gal 2x10gal, I have emptied my 20lb tank of CO2. It has been tricky running three tanks and getting the balance of right amount of gas but I have it down now. Still using a metal gate vulvae but I have upgraded all my tubing to silicone now. I moved from using the latter defuser to Niko's D.Y.I. Elite Micro Reactor. 

Through trial and error have learned more about the nature of CO2:
1. The ambient temperature of the room/tank affects the output volume post regulator. Thermal expansion will reduce the flow of CO2. Try to get your adjustments done in the morning time when the tank/room is cool. That way when it does warm, your tank will still be in the safe zone with the added CO2. The other way around, adjusting while your tank/room is warm, when it does cool, your tank may get overdosed. 
2. Snails make a good natural indicator about the conditions within your tank. If the CO2 levels are too high, they are the first to head up the glass to the surface. They make excellent drop checkers and water quality monitors.
3. If you have kids and/or indoor animals and your CO2 setup is exposed, make sure you cover/protect the regulator. My cats decided to spring board off my regulator in the middle of the night. I awoke to tanks full of dead fish.


----------



## Izzy

How long did the #20 last on the three tanks?


----------



## digital_gods

About three months continuously going. I didn't run it on a timer or pH controller. I don't want the pH crash in my tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24

speaking of c02 any one want to help hook mine up,


----------



## digital_gods

Joey, I thought you were the player with all the hook ups. LOL! Whatcha need?


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> Joey, I thought you were the player with all the hook ups. LOL! Whatcha need?


player  nelson laugh " HA HA". what do you think I drive a geo metro with euro tail lights "holleranz" at chicks, yo yo yo ladies what's up, blearing stupid rap music, with my side ways baseball cap throw my sissors mafia gang sign? .. I think some people just try to hard at separating them selfs from the rest of the world.. but yeah I'm a player. I play pool,darts, and grand theft auto the video game...

it whistles, either i didn't tighten the regulator down right or i need a new washer. i turn the bottle knob right then I turn the regulator knob right, then the needle valve knob right.. I'm a audio and visual learner. i need some photos ha ha. or maybe it's the way i did the bubble counter. took some air line from where the bubble counter would sit, to a tawin bubble counter, then from the bubble counter air line to the ladder disfusser. the left gauge reads 0 the right one says 60-80. photos are in the 55g journal.


----------



## bosmahe1

"About three months continuously going. I didn't run it on a timer or pH controller. I don't want the pH crash in my tanks."

Digital,

You must have a serious leak somewhere. There is no way you should use up a 20 pounder that fast. I have a 46 gallon Bowfront that I use paintball bottles on because of space limitions and I get 4 to 5 weeks out of 20 ounces. Even when I ran it 24/7 I got that much time per bottle. I don't run 24/7 now but I still only get 4 to 5 weeks because I run the bubble rate much higher now with more surface movement.

I would use soapy water to check your connections especially, the splitter. Silicone tubing is actually kind of porous so you will lose alittle bit, depending on the length of the runs. If they are long, you might want to buy CO2 grade tubing from greenleafaquariums.com.


----------



## fishyjoe24

if anything matters my regulator/sealnoid is 3m and my bottle is from air gas.


----------



## digital_gods

I got some major tank re arranging about to happen. After I get everything in place, I'll spray soapy water on all to see if any leaks are detected. My mother picked me up a 90gal and 45gal w/stand at a gargage sale for $45 total. So to say the least, I got new toys to play with this weekend. Anyone have any idea how to build a stand to support the 90gal?


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> I got some major tank re arranging about to happen. After I get everything in place, I'll spray soapy water on all to see if any leaks are detected. My mother picked me up a 90gal and 45gal w/stand at a gargage sale for $45 total. So to say the least, I got new toys to play with this weekend. Anyone have any idea how to build a stand to support the 90gal?


How fancy do you want to get, and how far are you from mansfield/arlington?. my friend Sigmar has all the tools and can we could go to his house. he will let use the tools for free and help us with the stand. you would just have to buy the wood. to give you an ideal of price robert a simple door stand could be made for around $50.00 with plywood. did they come with filters and lights. 
my retro fit power compacts would be a good lighting set up for the 90 gallon .


----------



## digital_gods

fishyjoe24 said:


> it whistles, either i didn't tighten the regulator down right or i need a new washer. i turn the bottle knob right then I turn the regulator knob right, then the needle valve knob right.. I'm a audio and visual learner. i need some photos ha ha. or maybe it's the way i did the bubble counter. took some air line from where the bubble counter would sit, to a tawin bubble counter, then from the bubble counter air line to the ladder disfusser. the left gauge reads 0 the right one says 60-80. photos are in the 55g journal.


As others have suggested, you need to find where the leak is coming from. Say it down with soapy water to track down the leak. Make sure you use Teflon tape between your threads to have a good seal. Is the nylon o-ring making a good seal between your tank and regulator?

--Robert


----------



## digital_gods

I swapped my tanks for a full one and I'm back in business with co2 injection. The tank swap for #20 only cost $12 plus tax.


----------



## bosmahe1

digital_gods said:


> I swapped my tanks for a full one and I'm back in business with co2 injection. The tank swap for #20 only cost $12 plus tax.


Only $12.00? No wonder you didn't seem concerned with using up your last fill up so fast. Around here it costs about $18.00 for 5 pounds.


----------



## SuperWen

digital_gods said:


> I'm thinking about getting away from yeast CO2 systems to a pressurized CO2 system. I have 1-20 gal and 2-10 gal tanks in close proximity I want to feed the pressurized CO2 to each tank. I have never used pressurized CO2 before. What brands of equipment are recommended? What all do I need? Could I use a gate valve to adjust the flow rates to each individual tanks on the output?












hope THIS LINK will help, notice they using Singapore dollar (appx 0.7 USD)


----------



## digital_gods

bosmahe1 said:


> Only $12.00? No wonder you didn't seem concerned with using up your last fill up so fast. Around here it costs about $18.00 for 5 pounds.


Wow, that expensive. I live in a area where alot of gas drilling is taking place. Welding supplies are in abondance here. I did check and I didn't find a leak. I could have lost alot when my cats jump on my regulator a few months ago, which gased out everything. Waking up to carbinated tanks was not the Folgers in my cup.


----------

